# GoPro 3 HD Black Edition | 240fps timewarp



## Steelkeeper (Apr 11, 2012)

GoPro HD | Fallout Boarding - a timewarp drop (240fps) - YouTube

done with about 30seconds of footage :laugh:
hope u like it!


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Shit man, you have some serious editing and filming power. Don't let it go to waste.


----------



## dantech (Jan 27, 2011)

Thats awesome! What do you use to edit with?


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

A plug in called twixtor im guessing?


----------



## Steelkeeper (Apr 11, 2012)

wow!!
thank you guys! 

I used sony vegas 11 and no twixtor..

slowmotion scense: 20% speed
super slowmotion scenes: 3% speed


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

That's awesome. Pretty good quality from Vegas. What were the project properties and render settings?


----------



## Steelkeeper (Apr 11, 2012)

for project properties I used the file resolution, when I render I used "windows media video 11 6 Mbps (702-30p video)"


----------



## neutralmlkhotel (Sep 5, 2011)

Thats awesome.... I finally get to play around with my GoPro3 Next week.

Any suggestions on settings for overcast/cloudy vs sunny?


----------



## Steelkeeper (Apr 11, 2012)

always setted on "AUTO"


----------



## neutralmlkhotel (Sep 5, 2011)

What about protune? 

720 vs 1080? 
FPS? 
what gives you the best battery life?

I'm going from a HeroHD to the Black edition.... HUGE difference


----------



## Steelkeeper (Apr 11, 2012)

with protune ON, you need to edit videos post recordings, because they're not compressed and not processed (colors, levels, brightness...)

the bigger is a file the lower is battery file: you'll find out soon that hero3 black edition needs a spare battery


----------

